# Carlsbad Seapointe unit floor plans



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm interested in seeing layout floor plans of the different unit types at this resort.  Does such a thing exist?  I've seen a detailed resort map, indicating what units are located where, but not one that shows the differences in design.  With three types of one bedroom units, I'm curious to see how they are different.

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 30, 2016)

The C units are more narrow with the living room having a balcony and ocean view. The bedroom is in the back by the entry door. The B units have the bedroom and living room side by side. Balcony and view off the living room and window with view from the bedroom.  D units are tiny versions of the A unit. 

A units are 2 bedroom. 

For 1 bedroom, B units are best followed by C and D. 

I hope I didn't mess up the lettering!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> The C units are more narrow with the living room having a balcony and ocean view. The bedroom is in the back by the entry door. The B units have the bedroom and living room side by side. Balcony and view off the living room and window with view from the bedroom.  D units are tiny versions of the A unit.
> 
> A units are 2 bedroom.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I could see on the resort map that the shapes were different, and I knew the B's were largest.  Just was trying to figure out how the layout changed.  So the B's have ocean view from the bedroom - does that mean there's more noise from the trains heard in the C and D units?  Are the kitchens and living room space about the same?

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (Sep 30, 2016)

The kitchen in the D unit is smaller with smaller appliances. 

Honestly I think the train noise is totally overblown. The commuter trains shoot by so fast you hardly notice. There is a night freight train that usually goes through about 10 pm but even that is maybe a minute or so.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> The kitchen in the D unit is smaller with smaller appliances.
> 
> Honestly I think the train noise is totally overblown. The commuter trains shoot by so fast you hardly notice. There is a night freight train that usually goes through about 10 pm but even that is maybe a minute or so.




Good to know about the train noise.  A train that is gone "in a minute or so" would be welcomed.   Where I live, we get these HUGE freight trains that roll through town at all hours, blowing their whistles and blocking traffic on every street - the trains are longer than the town is wide, so it blocks everything in all directions. I'm talking about fully-loaded trains with four engines, and then 125 or more freight, coal, or tanker cars. (I've counted.)  It's not uncommon to sit and wait five or ten minutes for some of them to roll through.  Not a fan. 

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 30, 2016)

These are the Amtrack and Coaster passenger trains, 4-6 cars only.  You can walk from Seapointe to the station and ride to downtown, round trip is $10 or half price for seniors.  There is a stop at Old Town too, Old Town Mexico Cafe mmmmmm...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 30, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> These are the Amtrack and Coaster passenger trains, 4-6 cars only.  You can walk from Seapointe to the station and ride to downtown, round trip is $10 or half price for seniors.  There is a stop at Old Town too, Old Town Mexico Cafe mmmmmm...



Now you're talking my language. I like that place! 

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Now you're talking my language. I like that place!
> 
> Dave



I would take the trolley to Little Italy over Old Town. 

Iron side is delicious.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> I would take the trolley to Little Italy over Old Town.
> 
> Iron side is delicious.



Another favorite location! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

Still interested in floor plans.  Anybody have them, or a link to page that does?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 1, 2016)

We have never been to Seapointe I have been putting off asking friends to join us in a two bedroom unit on the 16th because I wanted to get there to check out the view (or lack thereof) and the train situation. (They are an hour away and retired, so last minute not an issue). So do the two bedroom units have ocean views, or does it depend on which unit we get assigned?  I'm intrigued about the train to Old Town -- I know Cliff would appreciate not having to drive into San Diego (which honestly wasn't even on my radar since we're visiting Carlsbad, not San Diego and our Worldmark has three SD locations when we so desire), and I know he would wrongly assume that lack of a car would rein in my shopping.  

For those of you who enjoy Old Town, if you were to stand with your back to Amtrack and think of Old Town as a rectangle. Across the street from the upper back left corner of OT is Bazaar del Mundo (more or less the corner of Juan & Taylor) -- several nice shops and a nice restaurant with patio dining. We always go there last and often move the car to park in their lot, but if it's one of those days where you were happy to find ANY parking at OT, I wouldn't chance moving.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> I know he would wrongly assume that lack of a car would rein in my shopping.



HAHAAHA!  



clifffaith said:


> For those of you who enjoy Old Town, if you were to stand with your back to Amtrack and think of Old Town as a rectangle. Across the street from the upper back left corner of OT is Bazaar del Mundo (more or less the corner of Juan & Taylor) -- several nice shops and a nice restaurant with patio dining. We always go there last and often move the car to park in their lot, but if it's one of those days where you were happy to find ANY parking at OT, I wouldn't chance moving.



When I lived in San Diego, a favorite restaurant in the Bazaar del Mundo was the Hamburguesa.  They're long gone, but their method of preparing a great burger in a tortilla shell still resonates.  I make them that way sometimes, and dream of the old days. 

Dave


----------



## presley (Oct 1, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> So do the two bedroom units have ocean views, or does it depend on which unit we get assigned?  .



If you are on the bottom floor, you probably won't have an ocean view. Some rooms on the first floor may have an ocean view, but most wont because there will be things blocking the view. Second and third floor have ocean views. If you end up on first floor without an ocean view, there are many common areas that do have a really good view. In particular, the adult pool area has the ocean view, although I guess they are having problems with locals (non-owners), coming in after dark and drinking beer, etc in the adult pool area.


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 1, 2016)

You should be able to get an ocean view from pretty much any unit on the second or third floor. The first floor can probably get one too but it's just more likely to be blocked by something else, like a tree or car or pool umbrella. 





DaveNW said:


> Still interested in floor plans.  Anybody have them, or a link to page that does?





Not floor plans exactly but I found this



Unit Type Description How Many Sleeping Capacity

 A Two bedroom 39 7 (1000 sq. ft)

 B One bedroom 18 4 (800 sq. ft.)

 C One bedroom 24 4 (700 sq. ft.)

 D One bedroom 14 4 (600 sq. ft.)



Here's the map of the resort, you can see some unit shapes and guess which is what based on the above info.



https://web.archive.org/web/2012111...ndpacificresorts.com/owners/CSR_ResortMap.pdf


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> You should be able to get an ocean view from pretty much any unit on the second or third floor. The first floor can probably get one too but it's just more likely to be blocked by something else, like a tree or car or pool umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks very much. That's the best I've seen so far.  I have a map that shows which units are which, so the two combined will help.

So I count 95 units at the resort.  Does that include those that are rentals, or is this just the timeshares?

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2016)

It is all timeshare.  There are no hotel type units. The only rentals are unoccupied timeshare units.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> It is all timeshare.  There are no hotel type units. The only rentals are unoccupied timeshare units.



Thanks for clarifying.  Their website seems to offer a lot of rentals. Isn't that part of the GPR business model - that Owners can rent out their units through the front office, for a percentage of the rental received?

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 2, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> HAHAAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My wife and I both worked for Caltrans right there at the corner back in the 80s, before they built a new district office across the street.  On any given afternoon half the building was in Hamburguesa on break drinking margaritas, good times!  We could slip out the back door right into the bar.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Oct 2, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  Their website seems to offer a lot of rentals. Isn't that part of the GPR business model - that Owners can rent out their units through the front office, for a percentage of the rental received?
> 
> Dave


Yes. Owners can rent through GPR and then GPR sends a check after the rental. It's a very disorganized process. If 3 night rent, you only get paid for the 3 nights and lose your whole week. If 2 nights or less rent, they deposit the week into GPX and you get an exchange instead of a check. I do not recommend renting your owned week through GPR.


----------



## klpca (Oct 2, 2016)

presley said:


> Yes. Owners can rent through GPR and then GPR sends a check after the rental. It's a very disorganized process. If 3 night rent, you only get paid for the 3 nights and lose your whole week. If 2 nights or less rent, they deposit the week into GPX and you get an exchange instead of a check. I do not recommend renting your owned week through GPR.



I had a different experience with my unused nights. I put my unit in the rental pool over one year in advance for week 32 - mid August 2015. I called before I did it - and they confirmed that I was number one on the rental list. They eventually rented 5 days of the week - not Friday or Saturday (ok, but whatever!) and I told them that I would be using the Friday/Saturday nights. They had no issue with that. Then they told me that the Wed/Thursday nights had been cancelled, so we were able to use those too. If I recall correctly, we received a bit over $500 in rent from them (they take 40% plus some additional fees I believe). It was ok but I am pretty sure that I could do better on my own. I get more benefit from trading it.


----------

